# camera buying help please...



## abhishekmadupu (Apr 14, 2014)

im suppose to start photography. i confused with which camera should i take. after searching n comparing some cameras i found canon t5i vs canon sl1 vs pentax k 500 and i had a doubt with pentax k 500 is it a good brand , if i took it can i use other company lens like sigma lens   

Specifications - Canon Rebel T5i vs Pentax K-500

Specifications - Canon Rebel SL1 vs Pentax K-500


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 14, 2014)

Canon... Cant be bothered explaining my reasoning lol


----------



## abhishekmadupu (Apr 14, 2014)

then what do u prefer bro


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2014)

The Pentax is clearly the better-spec'd camera than either of the two Canon bodies you compared against it. Better ISO top range, better dynamic range, faster firing, and on and on. The 109 versus 167 lenses issue: a LOT of the Canon lenses are old models, and not really all that desirable on an APS-C body. A hobbyist needs only FIVE lenses, if they are the RIGHT lenses....nowhere NEAR 109, nor 167 lenses. That metric, the "number of lenses offered" is an utter red herring.

Best beef steak? THe ones sold by Safeway. Why? Safeway sells more varieties of steak than any other store. ERGO...steak from Safeway is the best.

PENTAX has probably the BEST-optimized lens lineup of ANY maker specifically for APS-C cameras. Better than Nikon, better than Canon, better than Sony. Most people go with Canon or Nikon. But Pentax makes a fine camera. I am not that enamored of either of the Canon bodies you elected to compare.


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 14, 2014)

I prefer Nikon but out of those 2 I would go the Canon, Purely for the features it has over the Pentax, but as above Pentax are an awesome brand also.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 14, 2014)

how much are you in to video?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2014)

The Canons, neither one, really have many "features over" the Pentax K-500....

Seriously. The Pentax has better specifications that MATTER, in almost every single category...better viewfinder with higher magnification AND a real, solid glass pentaprism...not a cheap pentamirror, but a real, all-glass pentaprism design...in-body image stabilization...faster firing...wider dynamic range, MUCH faster shutter lag...MUCH better battery life, and so on.

Pentax K-500 Digital SLR Review

The T5i and the SL1 are as econo-boxy as they come...

The main advantage the Canons have is that they are part of a successful company's line of better cameras.


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 15, 2014)

I am a Canon guy, but I would say get the pentax, as I know someone with an older K and its really really good.


----------



## abhishekmadupu (Apr 15, 2014)

alot in short movies n Photoshoot


----------

